

Google urges fast adoption of VP9 video compression - mtgx
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57584706-93/google-urges-fast-adoption-of-vp9-video-compression/

======
vinayan3
Yes! Let's save some bandwidth. It is great that there is no licensing
involved. What is also wonderful with the speed that browsers are being
updated we can get a high percentage of adoption of new codecs without
depending on proprietary browser plugins AKA Flash.

I'll also mention that the ON2 people write great code which is also well
documented. I had an opportunity to work with their VP6 decoder in a previous
career / life time.

